# WANTED: Tivo wireless G



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm looking for a Tivo brand wireless G adapter (AG0100) for use with an S2 box. Ebay is full of them but I was hoping to get one, delivered, for about $20. Anyone willing to part with one at that price?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lillevig said:


> I'm looking for a Tivo brand wireless G adapter (AG0100) for use with an S2 box. Ebay is full of them but I was hoping to get one, delivered, for about $20. Anyone willing to part with one at that price?


Didn't you hook me up with some S1 drive brackets?


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

unitron said:


> Didn't you hook me up with some S1 drive brackets?


Yes.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lillevig said:


> Yes.


Okay, then you get the good karma discount.

I recently put a router running in wireless bridge mode in the main tv room and freed up a couple of those so I can spare one and still have a spare.

email me name, phone, address, including 9 digits worth of zip code

and I'll try to get to the PO Monday.


----------

